# Radiant Barrier



## Admin (Jul 22, 2008)

Living in the South we are always trying to find new ways to keep heat out and keep cool in. A lot of our problems with heat is with it seeping through the roof and getting trapped in our attic. Proper ventilation dramatically reduces this heat build up but the optimal option is not having the heat to begin with.





*What is a radiant barrier?*



> Radiant barriers are materials that are installed in buildings to reduce summer heat gain and winter heat loss, and hence to reduce building heating and cooling energy usage. The potential benefit of attic radiant barriers is primarily in reducing air-conditioning cooling loads in warm or hot climates. Radiant barriers usually consist of a thin sheet or coating of a highly reflective material, usually aluminum, applied to one or both sides of a number of substrate materials. These substrates include kraft paper, plastic films, cardboard, plywood sheathing, and air infiltration barrier material. Some products are fiber reinforced to increase the durability and ease of handling.
> http://www.ornl.gov/sci/roofs+walls/radiant/index.html






Radiant barrier can help dramatically reduce heat from even building up in the attic thus not have to deal with it leaking into your garage. So if you are looking for ways to improve the efficiently of your home and save some cash in the long run look into it.


----------



## Animal (Jul 27, 2008)

Like they say...there is nothing better than a silver lining.

And one that works.


----------

